# Wald und Mensch - irgendwie bescheuert...



## Didi123 (19. Februar 2007)

findet ihr nicht...?







Gehört jetzt vielleicht nicht unbedingt hierher (obwohl, ist ja im Frankenland -> *Roth*!) aber irgendwie hat der Anblick *sogar mich* nachdenklich gemacht...
Will's jetzt einfach mal so stehen lassen.


----------



## golo120 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo Didi 123,

dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...es passt einfach nicht zusammen.

Gruß Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (20. Februar 2007)

Ich checks net...
Hats da im Wald gebrannt?


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Februar 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Ich checks net...
> Hats da im Wald gebrannt?



Ich glaube, hier ist eindeutig Ironie zu finden.

1. Der Forstbetrieb stellt so ein tolles Schild hin, dass man doch auf den Wald achten soll.

2. Gleich hinter dem Schild wurde der Wald abgeholzt.

Ironie: Aha, ich als Wanderer soll Rücksicht auf den Wald nehmen aber die Fortgemeinde rennt da wild mit Fichtenmopped rum.


----------



## Didi123 (20. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier ist eindeutig Ironie zu finden.


Auch.
Mein Handy hat leider kein Weitwinkel, daher hat das links von dem Schild stehende nigelnagelneue superriesige Transportbetonwerk (oder was immer die herstellen) nicht mehr aufs Bild gepasst...
Das ist die Erweiterung des Gewerbegebietes III in Roth, da war bis letztes Jahr noch alles Wald.
Mich hat's halt irgendwie geschockt, muß ich ganz ehrlich sagen, und wollte das mal loswerden.
Is echt Wahnsinn, was da Fläche draufgeht, und das ist nur ein Gewerbegebiet in einer popeligen, unbedeutenden Kleinstadt!


----------



## ragazza (20. Februar 2007)

Nun habt ihr in Roth eh nur so Steggerlaswälder und dann machen Sie immer mehr platt,als ob nicht brachliegende Ackerflächen zuhauf da wären.
 In unserem schönen grossen Weissenburger Wald seh ich beim MTB-Fahrn immer mehr auswärtige "Erntekolonnen",die mit schwerstem Gerät um einen Baum zu "ernten" erst mal fünf kleinere platt fahren.Die fahren Schneissen rein wie wir vor 25 Jahren mit dem Panzer im Manöver,schrecklich.Wo doch Waldboden etwas sehr emfindliches ist.


----------



## Fox#155 (21. Februar 2007)

Und dann den Motocrossern immer eine auf den Deckel geben!  
Könnten sich ruhig auch mal an die eigene Nase packen


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Februar 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> einer popeligen, unbedeutenden Kleinstadt!



Durch solche Massnahmen soll dieses "unbedeutend" eben aufgehoben werde. Ist doch logisch. Roth liegt sehr nahe an der Autobahn die wiederum Einen sehr schnell in verschiedene Richtungen bringt. Aber Roth liegt nicht unbedingt direkt an der Autobahn.

Das macht Roth als Industriestandtort natürlich sehr interessant.

Günstige Gewerberfläschen die keine perfekte aber gute Anbindung haben.

Was will der gewinnorientierte Unternehmer mehr?

Was ist schon so bissel Wald gegen viel Geld (Geld besteht aus Papier und vernichtet somit auch Wald).

Wer will, kann die Ironie im Beitrag suchen


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. Februar 2007)

ja schade drum ich komm ja auch vom land und bei uns wird sehr viel wert darauf gelgt den wald zu "pflegen" sprich nur kaputte bäume zu entfernen und aufzu forsten aber das was dort passiert ist ungeheuerlich kein wunder das es unserer schönen welt so "dreckig" geht mit der ganzen klimaerwärmung ich halte das für ne schweinerei


----------



## norman68 (24. Februar 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen das da auch noch der Kanal da ist und somit dort auch noch eine weiter Anbindung an die große Welt des Güterverkehrs.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. Februar 2007)

trotzdem Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (24. Februar 2007)

Ohne Industriealisierung könntest du jetzt hier nicht posten


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. Februar 2007)

aber diese armen bäume .....


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Februar 2007)

Naja, schön ist es nicht. Und ob gerade da ein Gewerbegebiet notwendig ist, ist auch fraglich.

Eins ist aber fakt, es wird schon mehr auf die Umwelt geachtet. Sind wir doch darüber zufrieden


----------



## Reitermaniac (24. Februar 2007)

wenn du das sagst unser biologe


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Februar 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> wenn du das sagst unser biologe



Einigung eingetroffen

Hand drauf!


----------



## DaHype (26. Februar 2007)

Da entsteht eine neue Zement/Betonfabrik - das wird- von der Größe her ein hammer Ding

mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (26. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich hab grad mal google-earth bemüht, damit ich nicht gänzlich übertreibe, und hab dabei wirklich was "tolles" festgestellt:

Sagt irgendjemandem von euch "Wackersdorf" noch etwas? Wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt so, wie ich jetzt meine.
Da sollte aber vor rund 20 Jahren die sogenannte WAA hingebaut werden. Im Winter '85 auf '86 wurde da angefangen, die dafür benötigte Fläche zu roden. Ich war zum ersten Mal dort, da war das alles noch eine riesige zusammenhängende Waldfläche, durchzogen nur von ein paar Forstwegen. Mittendrin das Hüttendorf der damaligen WAA-Gegner; war recht idyllisch. 
2 oder 3 Monate nach der Hüttendorf-Räumung war ich wieder dort. Und in dieser kurzen Zeitspanne war die Fläche des jetzigen Industriegebietes Wackersdorf (da, wo jetzt die Kart-Bahn ist) komplett baumfrei! 
Die Fläche entspricht ungefähr der halben Stadtfläche von Roth - hab ich eben grad bei google-earth nachgeschaut...
Geschätzte Größe der damals gerodeten Fläche: ca. 3 x 1,5 km


----------



## smerles (28. Februar 2007)

Klar ist das Bild traurig, aber manch einer scheint zu vergessen daß das reine Nutzwälder sind... Die Bäume dort stehen alle nur da, um abgeholzt zu werden. Deswegen steht da ja auch nur eine Baumart die besonders fix wächst


----------



## Markusso (2. März 2007)

Ich find schon, dass das momentan ein Problem ist - da ja Sprit und Öl achgottsoteuer sind, wird in den Wäldern überall auf Teufelkommraus gerodet - und dabei werden Wanderwege und tolle Trails komplett von fetten Reifen zermalmt - z.B. der schöne Dillberg "Crosstrail" von Peunting aus hat an einigen Stellen gelitten...


----------

